# Torchlight --- Diablo 2.5?



## Overread (Nov 6, 2009)

Torchlight - Official Site

Well I've been playing the demo for a little while and just upgraded to the full game and overall I have to say if your a Diablo 2 fan then this game will be right up your alley! Instead of trying to rework the formula they have basically copied it, the playstyle is very similar, with a few modifications here and there to spell management and character controls (like not having to press the mouse button forevery attack) as well as adding in pets! (dog and cat).

However that is not all the content is designed to be fully moddable from the ground up. So whilst the game (As it stands) has no multiplayer feature (though a free MMO is planned in the future with real world money being spent for some store items if the players choose to) it is full single player moddable. 
They plan to release the map making program very soon to the general public, but even before that people with an idea of coding and the programs to make stuff have already started modding some content. 

Overall I'd say its worth a look if your a diablo fan. It's out on steam as well as a few other vendors .


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 1, 2010)

Definetly! Torchlight, with all the mods available, is a really really good dungeon crawler like the Diablo series, in fact the in game music makes me nostalgic about the original Diablo music.

If you get the game and want to check out the mods for it I highly recommend you getting a tool/mod called Torchleech. Torchleech allows you to download, install, uninstall, and check compatibility with all the mods you have currently installed. Basically a must have for anyone who wants to install Torchlight mods.

Here is a link to Torchleech... Runic Games &bull; View topic - TorchLeech - WoWMatrix clone for Torchlight

Enjoy!


----------



## Overread (Jan 8, 2010)

ahh thanks for that I have been using an earlier mod control tool - honestly its about the only thing the devlopers overlooked in implementing. 

Oh and the music is not only notstalgic because its similar to Diablo music, its even scored by the same composer!


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 8, 2010)

So long since I played Diablo can't remember the game but can recall that it was a classic!

I've recently played Titan Quest (TQ). Do you know if Torchwood is similar to that? TQ was Diablo like and a game I enjoyed; I only ask as Steam have an offer on Torchlight at the moment.


----------



## Rahl Windsong (Jan 18, 2010)

Titan Quest, which I have played a lot, is much larger in terms of exploration then Torchlight is. TQ had a much higher developing budget then TL and thus has a lot more to do in it then TL does. Don't get me wrong TL is a really nice little game and cheap if you can get it on sale I think Steam had it for about $5.99 on the christmas sale. Plus TQ takes a better system to run it properly then TL does so if you have an older PC don't worry about being able to run TL. Also if you have Titan Quest you also NEED to have the expansion The Immortal Throne, it is a must.

The best part about Torchlight is the fact that mods are really easy to installl or uninstall when using a mod/tool called Torchleech, I have a link to it further back in this thread.


----------



## Shadow Trooper (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you Rahl Windsong.

I think it was the Christmas sale I saw it on, as it is now £15 on Steam.

I bought the TQ Gold version for £20 the includes both games and you're right, well worth it.

In fact, as it is a while since I played it I might just give it another spin....he dons the leather and tunic to the sounds of laughter from the missus!


----------

